# Fallout 3 Blue Screening and wiping quicksave/autosave data



## Celerityblur (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, I've been playing Falllout 3 for over ten hours and have been experiencing the blue screen of death quite a bit. It generally happens whenever my character approaches certain locations, and will continue to do so at those locations. This is frustrating as it severly limits the paths and places i can travel in the game. To make matters worse, after rebooting my computer and loading a saved game to jump back in, the game doesn't take me back to the saved time/place, but instead to the moment i stepped out of Vault 101 to overlook the wasteland. In addition my character is a blank slate- with no experience, possessions, skills, or personalized facial appearance (ie i chose a woman avatar, but its a man). 

As a result of this, I've lost hours of play time and am concerned about what the blue screening is doing to my PC. Is anyone having similar issues with this game and/or know what i can do to fix them? And is there any way i can recover those save files that are redirecting me to this "blank slate"? thank you very much for any and all help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To see the blue screen without the computer restarting, go to Control Panel > System > Advanced tab > Startup & Recovery Settings button > System Failure and remove the checkmark from 'Automatically restart'. The full BSOD message and Stop error code will help pinpoint the cause of the problem.


----------



## tomith911 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, I've been having the same problems. As soon as I got to "The Temple Of The Union" (or something like that), I have around 3 BSOD crashes. I think I had another one awhile earlier when I was just wandering the wastes as well.

The BSOD crashes were saying something like:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL

As for the other information I cannot remember. Sorry, thats probably not a lot of help


----------



## Celerityblur (Nov 12, 2008)

thankyou koala. For some reason when before i originally posted, i was getting blue screens every hour, but after making those changes to my startup and recovery settings, its taken till now to get a blue screen. I guess that's how it is 

This is what bluescreen message read:
Stop: 0x00000050(0xEA473010,0x00000000x,0xBFC8A31D,0x00000001)
Nv4_disp.d77 - address BFC8A31D base at BF9D5000, Datestamp 481c0584

Does this help?


----------



## Grunwaldt (Nov 14, 2008)

Celerityblur said:


> Hi, I've been playing Falllout 3 for over ten hours and have been experiencing the blue screen of death quite a bit. It generally happens whenever my character approaches certain locations, and will continue to do so at those locations. This is frustrating as it severly limits the paths and places i can travel in the game. To make matters worse, after rebooting my computer and loading a saved game to jump back in, the game doesn't take me back to the saved time/place, but instead to the moment i stepped out of Vault 101 to overlook the wasteland. In addition my character is a blank slate- with no experience, possessions, skills, or personalized facial appearance (ie i chose a woman avatar, but its a man).
> 
> As a result of this, I've lost hours of play time and am concerned about what the blue screening is doing to my PC. Is anyone having similar issues with this game and/or know what i can do to fix them? And is there any way i can recover those save files that are redirecting me to this "blank slate"? thank you very much for any and all help!


I have the same problem, I have this game since yesterday. I played a few hours today and had 2 BSOD's. The first time it happened when exitting the vault and autosaving, like in your case the resulting saved game was corrupt and when loaded you get almost nude, with no items or weapons etc... The second time a BSOD occurred was while quiting the game.
Only 2 hours playing and 2 BSOD's, it seems that bethesda has some serious bug in this game. The blue screens showed an error related to wrong POOL call, or something like that.


----------



## dildildil (Dec 26, 2008)

I have had BSOD problems also with Fallout 3 and have also been searching forums for a solution.

I found out how to get over this problem. (in my case) hopefully it can work for u too.
i believe its the driver update i made. it wasn't a "clean" update.

Simple steps.

1) download and install driver sweeper
3) download updated video drivers.
2) uninstall existing video driver
4) go to safe mode, run driver sweeper and remove remaining video driver files. (.ddl etc..)
5) restart computer to windows .normal mode.
6) install new drivers
7) restart computer

and ur ready to go. 
theses are the steps i took to remove bsod during fallout 3 gameplay.

Regards,
DiL


----------

